# Most overrated and underrated villagers?



## Julmor (Apr 18, 2021)

This is if course completly subjective, but id still like to hear everyone opinion on the matter.

Personally i dont really get the big deal with Fauna and Marshal. Ive had both of them on my island. Theyre not bad by any means. But personally i just find Fauna kinda....... bland? And ever since i got Molly (who i like alot more than Fauna), i just sorta feels like she pales in comparison. I also dont really like her eyes. The eyelashes kinda puts me off.

Marshal is cute and everything. But just like Fauna, i feel like hes kinda boring. Ive had two smug villagers earlier, Colton and Graham, and i actually prefer both of them. Neither of them are "cute", but i feel like they both have theyre own unique, memorable nische (Graham as the computer geek and Colton as a flamboyant fashion icon). I dont particularly like squirrels body types either.

For underrated villagers i would prolly say Antonio, Gala and Rex. Antonio was a sleeper hit for me. I basically got him from an amiibo card package. I wanted to try out the amiibo function so i sorta used him as a "try out". I ended up liking him more than my previous jock villager Roald. Roald had a better design, but i felt like Antonio interracted alot more with other villagers. He also has really nice facial expressions and i love how his tail waggles when he talks.

Gala is the best pig villager imo. I love her natural look and her eyes. Her face is super expressive and she just has a nice aura around her.  
Rex was my first lazy villager and he has a special place in my heart. I mainly like him because i feel like he has a perfect look for a lazy villager. He looks sleepy, superchill and happy. I dont have him anymore, but he defintly made the first few months of the game more fun for me.


----------



## King koopa (Apr 18, 2021)

I'd say for best, what most people consider cute:
Such as Judy, dom, Marshall, Raymond cookie, audie
For underated, I'd say pudge and curly. I've seen countless threads on here and I've never seen anyone speak a letter about pudge or curly.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 18, 2021)

I don’t pay attention to who is popular, but I have pretty good guesses who are underrated and maybe some “overrated” (even though I don’t believe in that really unless most of the people in a community like a villager because other people do and not because they like them for their own reasons; I don’t know anyone who does that though).

In terms of the community, here’s who I think - no particular order for underrated:

- Gaston: Rarely do I hear anyone say how much they love this cranky rabbit; I do know one person who does . I initially didn’t like him back when I was starting out in NL, but mow he is one of my favorites (I don’t think I ever let him move; not 100% sure though since it has been so long).

-Peewee or really any of the gorillas: I am not a gorilla fan myself. But, the more I hang out with @Pyoopi and see her screenshots, the more I appreciate Peewee. I think I have seen a few people mention they like him but I know many people don’t like any gorillas. I don’t think I’ll ever like two particular gorillas but I can see myself liking a few others like Hans, Louie.

-Puddles, Frobert, Drift: I’ve only have had Puddles in NL; I invited her to the campsite but I did not think the new dialogue went well with her or at least it didn’t remind me of the Puddles I love. She will always still be special to me though. I think I have seen one or two people mention they love her. I’ve been interested in Frobert and Drift when I was playing HHD. I know the game has no real bonding with the villagers yet, from making designs for them, I felt much closer to them than before and appreciated their colors and designs much more. I don’t think I have heard anyone mention liking either aside from my froggie loving friend @LittleMissPanda . 

Rodney - I was one of the people who initially didn’t like him for the longest time, but @Chungus and @Le Ham ’s screenshots and discussions have greatly helped in me learning to appreciate him and I admit now I find him extremely cute. Would love to have him on my island even if just temporarily. I had fun dressing him up during halloweaster in the pink funny glasses that I gave him in the Woods and an instant muscles suit. Rodney is king in my book now (or one of them since I like an awful a lot of villagers ).

I will post more on underrated later. These are the first ones to pop in my head.

Overrated:

I really don’t like this term but, here are my guesses/opinions.

Raymond - I personally love Raymond and I do think he deserves the love, though hearing about the hate he gets (haven’t seen it much on TBT and don’t look elsewhere), I think the general love-hate thing going on with him is more than I thought he would/should get since initially I was neutral about him partially due to the fact I wanted villagers that I had from NL more.

Not sure whole else to put here right now, will write again later since I don’t pay attention to popularity.


----------



## Rosch (Apr 18, 2021)

Based on what I observe, Raymond, Judy, Marshal and Stitches are as popular as ever. They tend to show up on social media a lot. And Stitches tend to be included in a lot of merch too, just like Marshal.

Meanwhile, there are A LOT of underrated villagers. Cats are the most popular species, but I don't see anyone talking about Stinky or Moe. And then there's your average villagers that are hardly talked about such as Celia, Savannah, Pippy, Claude, T-Bone, Samson, Pucky, Monty, etc.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 18, 2021)

Croque is very underrated imo. People sleeping on a daruma frog

Also Ribbot is pretty cool. Pecan is bae (do people still say bae?). Savannah is a freaking ZEBRA so??????

I have Marshal who I agree is very overrated but he is my birthday twin so I have to have him


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 18, 2021)

Right now I don't care what villager is popular or less popular. The one I think is overrated is Raymond. Yeah I do have him on my island but I am not as obsessive on him like most others are. I like how he looks with those glasses and that suit he wears so it fits my style. The underrated villager that I think needs more attention is Julia. She's a cool Snooty Ostrich. She moved out last year, but now I kinda want her back because she has two of my favorite colors blue and green.


----------



## S.J. (Apr 18, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Based on what I observe, Raymond, Judy, Marshal and Stitches are as popular as ever. They tend to show up on social media a lot. And Stitches tend to be included in a lot of merch too, just like Marshal.
> 
> Meanwhile, there are A LOT of underrated villagers. Cats are the most popular species, but I don't see anyone talking about Stinky or Moe. And then there's your average villagers that are hardly talked about such as Celia, Savannah, Pippy, Claude, T-Bone, Samson, Pucky, Monty, etc.


I invited Savannah, but thought I'd replace her, but she has become a staple on my island! She is actually super cute and sweet, and you'll often find her standing around singing, rain or shine, which I love.


----------



## VelveteenCat (Apr 18, 2021)

I used to think Raymond was overrated due to the insanely huge hype around him, but I feel like that's died down a bit and since he is pretty cute, I think his popularity is well deserved. I also used to think that Sherb was overrated because it seemed like almost every island had him, even more so than Raymond, but that hype seems to have died down a bit as well.
At this point I don't think any villager is really overrated, it just comes down to personal taste. Also, many people have themes for their islands and choose villagers accordingly - some choices (e.g. Fauna for cottagecore, Lucky for spooky) are just more obvious than others.

As for underrated, pretty much anyone who isn't in that small pool of maybe thirty villagers that seem to be on everyone's radar. 
I think it can be fun to look up villagers and try to come up with lineups outside the box, but I also understand that people fall in love with villagers they have seen on social media and want them for themselves.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 18, 2021)

Cotton Candy Cat said:


> I used to think Raymond was overrated due to the insanely huge hype around him, but I feel like that's died down a bit and since he is pretty cute, I think his popularity is well deserved. I also used to think that Sherb was overrated because it seemed like almost every island had him, even more so than Raymond, but that hype seems to have died down a bit as well.
> At this point I don't think any villager is really overrated, it just comes down to personal taste. Also, many people have themes for their islands and choose villagers accordingly - some choices (e.g. Fauna for cottagecore, Lucky for spooky) are just more obvious than others.
> 
> As for underrated, pretty much anyone who isn't in that small pool of maybe thirty villagers that seem to be on everyone's radar.
> I think it can be fun to look up villagers and try to come up with lineups outside the box, but I also understand that people fall in love with villagers they have seen on social media and want them for themselves.




This. I agree with this 100%. You are so much better at explaining things than me and you make a lot of good points.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 18, 2021)

No1MableFan! said:


> I invited Savannah, but thought I'd replace her, but she has become a staple on my island! She is actually super cute and sweet, and you'll often find her standing around singing, rain or shine, which I love.


Yes Savannah loves to sing to my pumpkin patch or to the river. She's quite talented


----------



## Licorice (Apr 18, 2021)

Threads like this are so opinion oriented it’s hard to say.

Underrated imo:
All gorillas, hippos, and monkeys.
There are some seriously cute designs. I’m extremely biased towards gorillas but I do understand that most people do not like larger villagers usually. Hippos and monkeys definitely have some cuties I think could be more popular.

For example Deli, Nana, and Bitty.
Deli has such a cute smile and a good house interior. His fur’s color scheme is great imo. Bitty is pink with a pink house that would match great with cutesy islands. Even though she is an unpopular species I could see her sharing a yard with someone like Diana or Judy. Nana is another pink villager. She has cute rosy cheeks and while her design isn’t the most interesting I do think she has an appealing design. I’d think more people would have her honestly.

As for overrated villagers I’d say the usual ones. (Raymond for example) I personally am not a fan of most wolves and cats. I absolutely cannot stand any deer except Deidre (spelling?) But popularity should be irrelevant when you pick villagers. If Raymond, Judy, Marshal, Whitney, etc... just so happen to be your favorites then that’s totally fine! I wouldn’t judge what characters you like in a game. I’ve seen people try to make an excuse like “yeah my villagers are basic but-“ Nah, like who you like. All of my villagers are unpopular and I wouldn’t go around dogging on others for having popular villagers.

So they are overrated to ME but obviously they are super popular for a reason. People love their designs and thats okay.


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 18, 2021)

Underrated: 

Anchovy - I swear all of the bird villagers are underrated but anchovy in particular in my humble opinion. Like he is so cute?? And fits perfectly into cottage core/forest core islands yet I never hear anyone talks about him. I’m actually contemplating of kicking out Erik for anchovy...

Hamlet - cute little chubby hamster that likes to work out. What to not love about him? Honestly surprised to not see more buzz about Hamlet although I consider him to be on Erik’s level of cuteness.

Bree - yes I get how mouse villagers could turn people off but Bree is actually super cute. I can’t fit her into my island but I remember back in new leaf towns I came across a dream town with all winter themed white villagers and I really fell in love with Bree from that dream adventure

Felicity- people tend to overlook felicity because Rosie steals all the spotlight in the peppy cat category. But I like felicity’s color palette and face better than Rosie’s.

Overrated:

Raymond and Judy,  no explanations needed.

Marshal, but he deserves it XD

Erik, okay so I agree Erik has a really good design but I think he’s a bit overhyped? idk I’ve had him for a while and don’t feel like I’m that attached to him. Tbh I only kept him because I like his little cabin house?

Rosie, I think shes cute but not to marshal’s level


----------



## SoftCrowbar (Apr 18, 2021)

I personally find Marshal, Raymond, Judy, Fauna, and any of the Sanrios overrated. 

As far as underrated: Blanche, Bruce, Vesta, Chester, Chow, Gayle, Sparro & Peck!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 18, 2021)

I think we all know who the most overrated villager(s) are.

For the most underrated I would say Tom, Diva, Huck, Sly, Monty, Pango, Anabelle, and Chester!


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 18, 2021)

I can see people believing that certain villagers are overrated if they've had them on their island and weren't all that impressed but I don't agree with arbitrarily calling villagers overrated just because they're popular.I got Raymond very early in the game so I had a chance to get familiar with him before the Raymondmania tornado hit full blast.To me,he's a good smug villager and fun to have around on an island.As for underrated villagers,here's a few:

Filbert
Gloria
Katt
Felicity
Cyd
Nate
Portia
Lyman
Sheldon


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Apr 18, 2021)

I _feel _like some villagers are overrated, like Diana, and Apollo, all the superhero style villagers, the wolves...but mostly it is that I don’t particularly like them and so their popularity seems mystifying to me, so I don’t know if that is the same as overrated. 

a lot of villagers are underrated, in my opinion, since there are just so many to choose from.

top of the list of my underrated faves would be (I referred to the animal crossing portal popularity list to see which of my favorites were in the bottom two tiers)

Tabby 
Bangle (though she seems to be more well regarded lately, here on tbt at least)
Soleil
Maggie
Ike
Stinky
Timbra
Weber
Freckles
Paula
Cole
Graham
Rodney
Flip
Simon
Rex
Wade (? I have trouble believing this one, he is so adorable)
Ursala
Mac
(etc, etc)


----------



## S.J. (Apr 18, 2021)

Licorice said:


> Threads like this are so opinion oriented it’s hard to say.
> 
> Underrated imo:
> All gorillas, hippos, and monkeys.
> ...



I had Nana for such a long time (I only just replaced her the other day with Megan; it's been bittersweet) and Nana is so lovely and cute. I don't really like her house interior, but she's very nice.

As for gorillas, Louie was one of my starter villagers, and I've never been a fan of jock types, but I LOVE Louie. Louie will _ NEVER _ leave my island.


----------



## Seelie (Apr 18, 2021)

I don't love calling villagers overrated; as far as I'm concerned, most of the popular villagers are popular for good reason, even if I don't click with them personally -- I've had Raymond a couple times and Audie once, and never really grew to love them, but Marshal grew on me right away; Judy's eyes are a little much for my taste; etc. 

But I love talking about underrated villagers! 

*Chester and Olive* are _so _underrated for cubs; I know people generally think Olive is cute, but she seems to be overlooked for Maple pretty frequently (whom I also love), and Chester's wonky eyes and mouth are adorable.  These two are definitely never leaving my island. 

I also think *Cole* is great, and feel like he and Ruby would make an awesome set of black / white rabbit villagers together.  *Claude* is also another super cute lazy rabbit villager. 

*Blaire* is an absolutely adorable snooty squirrel, as are *Tasha and Pecan*, and while cats seem to be pretty universally loved, I think *Tom, Felicity, and Katt* all deserve more attention than they get.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 18, 2021)

I actually love a lot of the villagers that are considered overrated. But in my opinion- Raymond, Marshal, Stitches, Ankha, Fauna and Judy. 

For underrated I would say- Felicity, Alfonso, Elmer, Antonio, Gala, Lucy, Mint and Winnie. I feel like these cuties all deserve more love and I don't really ever see people mentioning them.


----------



## kayleee (Apr 18, 2021)

I know this is a predictable response but personally I find Raymond really overrated, I truly don’t get the hype. But I also find the smug personality type pretty annoying so that’s probably why


----------



## Undies (Apr 18, 2021)

I actually don't like alot of the popular ones like Marshal and Judy. 

Fauna, Beau and Erik always seem to get the attention for the reindeer, but Bam is best deer.

Everyone loves Raymond, Bob and Anhka, but no one talks about Rudy much. 

I often see people ranking Gaston as one of the uglies too. But his grumpy face makes him adorbs imo.


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 18, 2021)

Raymond and Marshal are overrated. Although, I actually do love Marshal. I suppose Fauna is too. Ankha is not my cup of tea either. Raymond too.

I think Aurora, Jacques, Bones, Maddie, June are all underrated. I also really like Poncho and Kitty.

Don’t even get me started on Savannah. Sometimes I think people forget she’s even a villager.


----------



## KaibaKihashi (Apr 18, 2021)

I don't understand Raymond, his house isn't good.
Marshal and Fuana just seems bland.
I just can't seem to ever like Jullian.
Not a fan of a lot of the popular ones.
The sanrio designs are meh, though I do like their items. I think of all of them, I'd only ever move in Toby if I did.

Rowan, Rudy, Dotty, Katt, Purrl, Tabby, Weber are some I can think of I don't see around often. I actually see a lot of people hating on Tabby, but I really enjoy her. 

Man, there are so many that could go on both list, but I'll leave it at those.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 19, 2021)

Raymond is super overrated lol, thats all I have to say


----------



## 0ni (Apr 19, 2021)

I will continue to spread the good word about Anchovy, and hope that it takes hold in people's hearts.

I mean, look at him:





LOOK:






As far as overrated villagers I've personally never been a huge fan of Diana or Fauna - and I know how popular they are. The thing is, I can see in their design why people would like them, but I never really personally wanted them on my island


----------



## Sander (Apr 19, 2021)

Underrated: Amelia, Henry, Pecan.

Overrated: Lolly, Raymond, Marshall, Zucker.


----------



## windloft (Apr 19, 2021)

raymond is super duper cute and i really want him, but the hype around him around release felt a little too ... much? it gave me flashbacks to my onceler days. _brrrr._


----------



## Lavamaize (Apr 19, 2021)

Personally, I think Judy is a bit overated as well as Octavian. I also think there are a lot of underated villagers including, Phoebe, Willow, Caroline, Croque, and Soleil.


----------



## cocoacat (Apr 19, 2021)

I rarely see Midge mentioned and that's a shame, because despite her not so great name, she is such a pretty bird. The birds in general don't get much love. Twiggy is a sweetheart. I'm also really fond of the mice. Broccolo is very cute along with Penelope and Dora. Chadder, Greta, and Rod have awesome designs. And Winnie... a cute horse with a star on her head is darling. I really like Victoria, Cleo, and Annalise, too. Tipper, Willow, Bertha, and Butch are all great. There's a lot of underappreciated villagers.

Overrated? I don't know, they have wide appeal for good reasons. Maybe some of the new villagers, because they seem more popular just because they are new, but I can see the appeal of those, too.


----------



## pup (Apr 19, 2021)

any villager with *strong eyebrows* is excellent in my book.

i really love tybalt and i'm surprised more folks aren't into him. he's adorable. maybe the jocks just don't generate the same kind of fanbase? i think they're goofy and cute in acnh.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 19, 2021)

Overrated: Marshal, Raymond, Judy, Sherb, Coco, Dom, Lily, Molly, and Zucker. Those are the ones I can think of off the top of my head. 

Underrated: Ozzie, Ricky, Coach, Nate, Beardo (yeah I said it), Hornsby, Boone, Peewee, Gonzo, Stu, Jambette, Shari, and Hopkins.


----------



## maria110 (Apr 19, 2021)

Raymond is probably overrated but I love him anyway.  I don't love him more than the other smugs though.

I think Rizzo is underrated.  Rizzo is so cool.  A big cranky personality in a little old mouse.


----------



## CylieDanny (Apr 20, 2021)

Snip~


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 20, 2021)

Overrated: Marshal (yes, I know I have him.), Francine & Chrissy (together, not alone), Poppy (she is way more popular than the other normal squirrels, I've seen others say she's underrated..she is far from that!), Judy, Raymond, Diana, Dom, Fauna, Stitches and Sherb.
Slightly overrated: Maple, Molly (like her), Pekoe, Merry (liked her before this game, still do lol), Bob (like him), Lolly (like her), Audie and Beau.

I see these guys in random dream towns all the time together (especially the first group I mentioned). If I hear one more Bubblegum K.K..I'm going to scream.

Underrated: The other normal squirrels, Mice villagers, Claude, Barold (Yeah, I said it), Ricky, Hazel, Agent S, Nibbles, Megan, Sheldon, The other Sheep villagers (minus Étoile) and etc.


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 20, 2021)

Willow is heavily underrated! And I personally think Sherb is way overrated... he is fine but to... normal? I think


----------



## xara (Apr 21, 2021)

i actually like the vast majority of the popular villagers but imo, raymond is the most overrated of them all. but y’know what? that’s perfectly okay! even though i’m personally not all that fond of him, he’s a cool dude and i’m glad that people like him! plus,, we have him to thank for this iconic meme; 


Spoiler: 💀









as for underrated villagers, there are literally so many of them??? i’d be here for hours if i tried to talk about them all so i’ll just gush about mention my faves for the time being. :’)

*margie* - i am 100% biased but margie is genuinely amazing and i’m so mad at how underrated she is. i thought that she’d be more popular seeing as how she was in the ac movie but she’s such a sweetheart and she deserves way more love. 
*sprinkle* - again, i am 100% biased but i would gladly take a bullet for her if i had to. while she’s one of the more popular peppy villagers, i still don’t see her get mentioned all that often which feels like a crime since she’s _so good_. i honestly smile every time that i see her.
*moe* - he definitely gets overshadowed by other lazy + cat villagers but moe’s lovely! i’ve had him in both new leaf and new horizons and he’s an absolute treasure to have around. plus, his interior is super cute!
*maggie* - she’s so cute?? i would die for her.
*fuchsia* - again, she’s one of the more popular uchi villagers but i still think that she deserves way more love! she’s such a vibrant gal and i love having her around.
*rudy* - petition for him to receive more love or else i’ll have no choice but to commit a crime. he’s such an angel. 

i am probably missing,, so many villagers but these are the main ones that i can think of rn.


----------



## Moritz (Apr 21, 2021)

I dont know if there is such a thing as over rated as all villagers have charm and appeal.

Apart from molly. She's the only and only villager I dont understand the appeal for at all.
She looks like a generic duck you would see on some cheap book for toddlers. She has no character or charm or appeal to me.

Every other villager though I can understand the love for.

As for under rated I would have to have to go with every villager who does not have the community attention.

But I would like to give special mention to Sheldon as he is so amazing and cute and I don't see him mentioned at all, or ever see him on people's islands when dreaming.
Its like he doesnt exist but he's my favourite squirrel


----------



## VexTheHex (Apr 27, 2021)

These 3 squirrels.




I feel all 3 of them (and some other Squirrels) get so overshadowed by Marshal that even though you see Squirrels at the top of many people's species lists... most of them still don't get brought up often. Sheldon takes the crown though as he's a super cute little guy Jock with a cool mushroom interior but still most cottage or fairy core players ignore his existence. Peanut and Filbert get some love, but I do feel they could use more especially with the mountain of love Marshal gets despite not even having a cute nose.


----------



## The retro leafeon (May 15, 2021)

Alright, Raymond is overrated, I see the appeal with the different colored eyes thing but come on 100000000 million bells? Zucker is kind of overrated but he is still one of my favorites, marina and Octavian are also a bit overrated, ( yes they are the only three octopuses but that's not grounds to call them the best thing since sliced bread) Judy I don't get at all, Cherry is a punk rock dog, and I love rock so Cherry makes sense for me, but I can see the arguments, sherb is cute but not that good (sensing a trend with newly introduced villagers) and I don't understand the popularity behind Skye, her eyes are unsettling, as for underrated, Julia is great, Stu is an amazing bull but gets overlooked because of the rest of the species, (same with Bianca in the Tigers) Shep is a bit underrated, ( he's kind of popular but not significantly) and finally, Velma, I mean she's a walking Scooby Doo reference, anyone who grew up with the show probably thinks she's alright but the amount of hate she gets is unjust ( really only problem I have is why snooty? That's not very character accurate) anyway there's my opinion, carry on with life


----------



## Jessi (May 16, 2021)

I guess I would say Judy is a bit overrated, maybe because I'm not really into that color pallet much.

Underrated there's plenty lol, but I would Cyd, Flora, Nan, and stella


----------



## Mezzanine (May 16, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## CylieDanny (May 16, 2021)

..


----------



## kurisu (May 16, 2021)

even though i have and enjoy so many of the popular villagers (my signature is out of date, marshal has joined the ranks too lol) i will agree that some of them are waaay overhyped. i mean, they are cute villagers so i understand it but damn that little squirrel has it made.

on the flip side i do have sooo many villagers i do enjoy that i think should be more popular. i've really fallen for avery lately, and i'm really into villagers like gigi, groucho, rolf and ellie. also carmen!!! i wish i didn't already have 2 peppys who are never leaving me because she is sooo cute with her lil gap teeth. god i hope we get more villager slots some day.


----------



## Fraggle (May 16, 2021)

I have a mixture of several popular villagers - Raymond, Judy, Sherb, Whitney, mixed with less popular such as Tasha, Sprinkle and Melba.

I can see why the popular ones are popular but my little Tasha is such a lovely skunk and, I feel, very overlooked in the villager stakes.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 16, 2021)

Gonna get hate for this but here it is:
1. Raymond
2. Marshal
3. Judy
4. Audie
5. Sherb 
6. Dom


----------



## Croconaw (May 16, 2021)

Mac is underrated. He is the cutest dog.


----------



## Dreamies (Jul 14, 2021)

TAD! He’s so underrated, and simple and adorable he’s my 1# dreamie. Pudge is adorable and I think he is underrated and so is my girl, mint. Midge is adorable too and deserves the love.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2021



RoxasFan20 said:


> Gonna get hate for this but here it is:
> 1. Raymond
> 2. Marshal
> 3. Judy
> ...


 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2021



Dreamies said:


> TAD! He’s so underrated, and simple and adorable he’s my 1# dreamie. Pudge is adorable and I think he is underrated and so is my girl, mint. Midge is adorable too and deserves the love.




	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2021



Fraggle said:


> I have a mixture of several popular villagers - Raymond, Judy, Sherb, Whitney, mixed with less popular such as Tasha, Sprinkle and Melba.
> 
> I can see why the popular ones are popular but my little Tasha is such a lovely skunk and, I feel, very overlooked in the villager stakes.


She’s so cuteee! Tashas house is so great.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 14, 2021



kurisu said:


> even though i have and enjoy so many of the popular villagers (my signature is out of date, marshal has joined the ranks too lol) i will agree that some of them are waaay overhyped. i mean, they are cute villagers so i understand it but damn that little squirrel has it made.
> 
> on the flip side i do have sooo many villagers i do enjoy that i think should be more popular. i've really fallen for avery lately, and i'm really into villagers like gigi, groucho, rolf and ellie. also carmen!!! i wish i didn't already have 2 peppys who are never leaving me because she is sooo cute with her lil gap teeth. god i hope we get more villager slots some day.


I love Groucho he’s so amazing and cute for a cranky.


----------



## Serabee (Jul 14, 2021)

TBH, I don't find any overrated. Judy or Raymond seem like an obvious answer (and I'm guessing are mentioned a lot here, I'm not reading the posts because seeing people bash villagers bums me out) but both have really cute qualities (Judy has what many would consider pretty colors, as well as a very expressive and lovely face, and Raymond also has a darling face, super cute eyes, that cute hair tuft, and cute glasses) that make them pretty obvious favorites. I mean, are there some people who'll jump on board any hyped up villager just to be part of the crowd? Sure. But that's an issue with the person, not the villagers (I mean, not a big issue with the person, I certainly went through that phase when I was younger).

As for underrated... Paula and Ursala jump to the top of my mind immediately. Both are favorites of mine and yet I NEVER see people talk about them! Ursala especially (though Paula's little toof, visible in my avatar, is almost unbearably precious... pun not intended, but now I'm owning it). Ursala is one of my top favorites, along with Dobie. When I first came on this forum, people were sharing tier lists of villagers. Dobie was in the top or second tier of almost all the lists I saw for crankies and I was like, "Well, DUH, he's perfect" but then... I saw Ursala was near the BOTTOM, if not in the VERY bottom tier for sisterlies! I am genuinely baffled as to why. Her face, her hair, her freckles, her expression... all _flawless_. I mean, LOOK at this gorgeous girl (and I'll toss in my Paula photoshoot, too):






Both are PRECIOUS. And both totally fit the sisterly personality. I mean, sisterlies are sort of gruff on the outside, but sweet and intensely caring on the inside... what could possibly fit that better than a BEAR? TBH, I think sisterlies in general are underrated. I feel like I see so many people saying "sisterlies aren't my favorite, I don't like any of the sisterlies, etc." but I think that's totally unfair. Maybe it's because I feel like I kind of fit it, lol, but I find their personality to be... well, honestly, the best. They're just so fun to talk to and pal around with!

Another underrated one (and, yes, I have more photoshoots) is Shep. I mean, he seems pretty popular, but I rank him up there with Raymond (Raymond slightly more, just because I'm a cat person). But Shep is a handsome fella and, IMO, the top dog (Mac is a close second, and Lucky is great but I'm not sure I even consider him a dog as much as just a creepy villager, lol). The way his hair covers his eyes is SO cute. When I had him on my island, after finding him on a Nook Miles island, I fell completely in love (in fact, I'm considering moving him back at some point he's just so cute, lol). I feel like a lot of dogs look kind of top heavy with their heads, but Shep's hair makes his head feel more... IDK, appropriately sized? It also adds a bit more of a unique feeling to him, which most dogs lack IMO (don't get me wrong, the dogs are nice, but many feel interchangeable to me for some reason). Also, if you thought he totally lacked eyes... you would be wrong:


(this is one of my favorite photoshoots, lol) As you can see, he has tiny eyes hiding under his fur. But one gets revealed when he's surprised or really excited! Also, I love the fact that his hobby is education. Not only does it fit him well (in my head, I had a backstory that he was one of a litter of kids on a farm, but left to see the world and learn as much as he could, as seen in my photoshoot), but it means he often wears glasses. EVERY TIME I saw him in those glasses I'd laugh and be like, "Really? THAT'S what's going to improve your eyesight?" but I could totally see him saying something like "I CAN'T cut my hair! It's most of my personality!" So, yah. Super cute and underrated.

Next, Bonbon. I can't remember when I first saw her, but when I did, I remember thinking "What a unique villager!" And I still think that. I mean, her face is just so different from other villagers. Her eyes especially feel unique. And she just looks like someone really put a lot of thought into her. I mean, her unique eyes, her cute hair, rosy cheeks that match her eyeshadow, and her best feature- that PRECIOUS crooked smile! She is just such a lovely gal. Here's a photoshoot I did, though I just realized all of the pics have her eyes closed/covered... oops!:



​And last but not least, Vic. Now, I just realized I forgot to do a photoshoot with him (just another reason I think I'm going to bring him back at some point, he's just an epic villager). One of my favorite things to do with villagers is make up backstories for them, and Vic was one of the most fun and also easiest. In my mind, he was the first villager on the island (again, in my story, not really), having shipwrecked there long before Nook and friends arrived. He knew and warned the villagers about the island's haunted history, and also told them stories of his sailing days. In fact, one of my side characters once sailed with him! He had his own little corner of the island with washed up barrels and the remains of his ships (like the wheel). And... now I REALLY want him back, lol. I think I'll move him in once I'm done with Sprocket (if... anyone knows of a shop with him, or has his Amiibo, lemme know!) Anyway, enough about my story. He also has a fantastic look. While I forgot to do a photoshoot, here's him telling scary stories in the town holiday pic:


You can't see it in that pic, but he has the most GORGEOUS pale blue eyes. It seems like most villagers I've seen have dark eyes, which make his baby blues stand out that much more. Plus, his whole viking/sailor look is fab. The beard really ties it together... and the little freckles soften it up in a delightful way. Also, I love how he has a default helmet... but can still put proper hats on top of it. Honestly, he's just a fantastic viking bull for any island, but also FULL of possibilities for people who like to have stories for their villagers!

Anyway, I could go on and on about my favorite villagers that I feel like deserve more recognition... but I also feel like this post is probably gonna be big enough already, so I'll stop here, lol.


----------



## CylieDanny (Jul 14, 2021)

I mean, I don't really believe any villager is overated, or underated, esspecially after being here. Same as I dont believe in rare and common villagers. The rarest villager is your dream villager.

Pretty much everyone here has liked one villager, but if lots of people like them, then they become overated? Any villager can be overated after being here. I've come across many different people who like one animal alot, and others do too. I can safely say that I've seen people are great on here, most wont judge you

So it's fine? If you dont wanna hear about someone talking about how they love a villager you hear alot about, and personally dont like then dont listen in, or just ignore it. Don't go on saying that you hear too much about them. Because then its just a down fall on who really likes that villager, cause then they feel like they don't fit in. Soo, then they might never talk, or change up their island so they have villagers less spoken of.

Honestly I barely see rants, or conversations about villagers of any kind here, as in "Opinion on so and so*. The most you see is when people wanna see who you have, or list them. Then it gets unfair-

Soo then you see someone has got Raymond, then see Rodney too. You go on phraising them for having Rodney, then question for having Raymond because you see him all over Twitter. Why? You asked to see the villagers. Dont go on judging because you see the grey cat. Rodney has a whole hate group on reddit, and in a away so does Raymond. They're both Smugs, they talk exactly the same, they both get incredibly angry if you are mean to them (I've gotten trash from Raymond lol) The only thing that's different is their appearance, and species.

Whitney has more attention then Vivian, That's fine? I guess people want a white wolf, apposed to a tan-yellowish one. Not because they dispise Vivian. Their both wolves, both snooty. Comes down to appearence most of the time. Some people like Audie more then Skye, because they love peppy personalities, or Audie in general, not usually on *popularity*. Some people like Skye more then Freya, just because they like them, or just want them. Not usually because they wanna show off that they like less spoken of villagers.

(Skye is so cute, I barely hear much about her though)

I've learned to just like who I like, and have whoever I want. Sure some of mine are more spoken about then others, but I love them. Im not changing them. I got no dislike for any villager. So in my opinion the overated, and underated villagers are all villagers. All equal.


----------



## Kg1595 (Jul 14, 2021)

So, I won’t get too much into Marshall— needless to say, I personally enjoy him, but I understand those who do not. 

In terms of overrated, I agree with others about Raymond and Fauna.  I had both at one point, and just did not get the hype.  Very bland and not my taste. I actually ended up booting Fauna for Deirdre, who I find a bit more edgier and interesting, given her uchi personality.  Also, Judy— I see no appeal in her, but maybe I am just not in her demographic.  

As for underrated, I agree with an earlier post about Curly— he was my first villager, and think he is fine.  It surprises me how low he is on various rankings.  I am no fan of jock personalities, but I don’t see how Curly is any different than other jocks.


----------



## Meadows (Jul 15, 2021)

Not to sure on under rated, but Marshal and Raymond are definitely overrated!


----------



## Stikki (Jul 15, 2021)

I have a few of the overrated villagers - Audie, Raymond and Marshal. Only Marshal came from amiibo, I swear! Also, whilst I knew he was popular, I just needed a small villager with a house that could be incorporated into my plans, and Marshal was the only amiibo I had that would work for this. He replaced Graham, who I liked, but his house wouldn't fit my new theme and I didn't want 2 of the same species, having finally obtained my little fave, Flurry <3 Audie was just the first villager I ever encountered on a mystery island. I couldn't believe it was her! She doesn't have the tiki bar house interior because of this, but I actually prefer her homely interior. I like her a lot, so despite her not really fitting in to the overall theme of my island, I built a little rural area, just for her and Shari haha.

I've also had Judy, Lucky and Coco in my campsite randomly, so I guess I'm just charmed haha. However, I think Lucky and Coco are really overrated. I get that they would fit on a spooky island though, and I like to see what people have done creatively in that respect, but personally I don't like them nor would I want to talk to them every day haha. I also think Stitches is very overrated. I got given 2 amiibos of Stitches for my birthday and instantly gave one away and recently gave the other away as I will never use it. I don't like the octopus villagers (I am phobic of them irl) at all and can't get behind the love they seem to get.

As for underrated...well obviously Flurry haha. She's become like my surrogate child ffs haha. I fell in love with her in NL, but now I find myself seeing the clothes on display at the tailors and thinking "aww that would look cute on Flurry" and buying it for her. She looked like Minnie Mouse the other day in a red and white spotted shirt, so I gave her a big black bow to go with it xD It was adorable. She actually replaced Molly, who I liked well enough, but again her house was an issue and I wasn't super attached. My bf has Molly anyway, so I can always visit her haha.

Flurry gets her own paragraph, but others I think are underrated are Gigi, Ken, Avery, Anneliese, Filbert, Cally, Freckles and all the mice, monkeys/gorillas and kangaroos. I guess like how I am about octopuses might be the reason for people hating the mice, but I kinda like them. I love the kangaroos, though I wish they would acknowledge their babies haha. I've never had a gorilla, but I want to! I've had loads of monkeys over the years and I've never disliked any of them. I have Shari, who was one of my starters, and I really like her, especially her CONSTANT singing at random items haha.


----------



## annex (Jul 15, 2021)

Caroline is so under rated.

Octopus villagers are over rated in my opinion. The one that looks like some kind of brownish dessert grosses me out. I can't think of his name.

I just looked him up. It's Zucker.


----------



## mangoseason (Jul 16, 2021)

Raymond is overrated just cos he's not my cup of tea

Eunice, Wendy and Stella are underrated cos sheep don't get enough love in ACNH

	Post automatically merged: Jul 16, 2021



Stikki said:


> I have a few of the overrated villagers - Audie, Raymond and Marshal. Only Marshal came from amiibo, I swear! Also, whilst I knew he was popular, I just needed a small villager with a house that could be incorporated into my plans, and Marshal was the only amiibo I had that would work for this. He replaced Graham, who I liked, but his house wouldn't fit my new theme and I didn't want 2 of the same species, having finally obtained my little fave, Flurry <3 Audie was just the first villager I ever encountered on a mystery island. I couldn't believe it was her! She doesn't have the tiki bar house interior because of this, but I actually prefer her homely interior. I like her a lot, so despite her not really fitting in to the overall theme of my island, I built a little rural area, just for her and Shari haha.
> 
> I've also had Judy, Lucky and Coco in my campsite randomly, so I guess I'm just charmed haha. However, I think Lucky and Coco are really overrated. I get that they would fit on a spooky island though, and I like to see what people have done creatively in that respect, but personally I don't like them nor would I want to talk to them every day haha. I also think Stitches is very overrated. I got given 2 amiibos of Stitches for my birthday and instantly gave one away and recently gave the other away as I will never use it. I don't like the octopus villagers (I am phobic of them irl) at all and can't get behind the love they seem to get.
> 
> ...



I love Flurry too <3 I sense though Flurry has her legion of followers who are just quietly...liking her a lot


----------



## Stikki (Jul 16, 2021)

mangoseason said:


> I love Flurry too <3 I sense though Flurry has her legion of followers who are just quietly...liking her a lot


Yesssss!


----------



## Mortis (Jul 18, 2021)

rasher is sooo underrated. i didn't even know he existed until i met him in the villagers wiki. his design was so cool and i loved his personality. i love him so much, i'm fond of him! i remember he was my dreamie since i couldnt find him at all lol

underrated? i guess marshal. he's cute and i like him, but i see him everywhere! also, some "top tier" villagers really dig the smug personality, uh?


----------



## Dreamies (Jul 19, 2021)

Serabee said:


> TBH, I don't find any overrated. Judy or Raymond seem like an obvious answer (and I'm guessing are mentioned a lot here, I'm not reading the posts because seeing people bash villagers bums me out) but both have really cute qualities (Judy has what many would consider pretty colors, as well as a very expressive and lovely face, and Raymond also has a darling face, super cute eyes, that cute hair tuft, and cute glasses) that make them pretty obvious favorites. I mean, are there some people who'll jump on board any hyped up villager just to be part of the crowd? Sure. But that's an issue with the person, not the villagers (I mean, not a big issue with the person, I certainly went through that phase when I was younger).
> 
> As for underrated... Paula and Ursala jump to the top of my mind immediately. Both are favorites of mine and yet I NEVER see people talk about them! Ursala especially (though Paula's little toof, visible in my avatar, is almost unbearably precious... pun not intended, but now I'm owning it). Ursala is one of my top favorites, along with Dobie. When I first came on this forum, people were sharing tier lists of villagers. Dobie was in the top or second tier of almost all the lists I saw for crankies and I was like, "Well, DUH, he's perfect" but then... I saw Ursala was near the BOTTOM, if not in the VERY bottom tier for sisterlies! I am genuinely baffled as to why. Her face, her hair, her freckles, her expression... all _flawless_. I mean, LOOK at this gorgeous girl (and I'll toss in my Paula photoshoot, too):
> 
> ...


Shep is adorable!


----------



## maria110 (Jul 25, 2021)

I think a lot of smug villagers are underrated because Raymond and Marshal get a lot of attention.  But Colton, Henry, Jacques, Pietro, etc. are all great!


----------

